# Disque dur vérouillé



## Moww29 (11 Avril 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde

Je possède un MacBookPro 2011 sous Mountain Lion 10.8.3. Je souhaite revenir sur Lion 10.7. Alors j'ai utilisé mon utilitaire de disque, effacé puis partitionné ma clé USB 32Go avec Lion. Quand je redémarre mon Mac avec la touche ALT, je choisit ma clé USB puis je dis que je souhaite reformaté mon Mac sous Lion. J'accepte le CGU et cela me demande de choisir le disque sur lequel est Lion. 

Mon problème : Le disque est vérouillé. En gros je ne peut pas choisir ma clé USB, comment faire?

2 photos pour vous :







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Merci d'avance


----------



## edd72 (11 Avril 2013)

Euh... ton Lion (dont l'installer est sur ta clé USB) tu veux l'installer sur "Macintosh HD" (pas sur la clé USB qui est en usage -donc verrouillée-)

Mais au préalable, il faut lancer l'Utilitaire de Disque (depuis la clé ou "Récupération 10.8") pour formater "Macintosh HD".


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,

 si j'ai bien compris, tu as une clé USB d'installation de Lion.

Pour installer Lion, il faut d'abord effacer le disque, pas seulement la partition Macintosh HD.

Car, la présence de la partition Récupération 10.8 fait que l'installation de Lion est refusée  : "il est impossible de mettre à jour, etc....".

Ta capture, qui montre la Récupération 10.8, prouve que tu n'as pas effacé le disque.
Si tu l'avais effacé, il n'y aurait plus la Récupération 10.8.

Tu ne peux effacer le disque (tout le disque, y compris la Récupération 10.8) *QUE* depuis la clé USB.

Il faut procéder comme suit :

- booter sur Alt
- choisir la clé USB

- choisir Utilitaire de disque
- sélectionner le disque (l'icône la plus à gauche), onglet "effacer", effacer.
- onglet "partition", remplacer "actuel" par "1 partition", "Options" : Tableau de partition GUID, ok, Appliquer.

- quitter Utilitaire de disque
- installer Lion.


----------



## Moww29 (11 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> si j'ai bien compris, tu as une clé USB d'installation de Lion.
> 
> ...



Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait mais je l'ai fait avec l'ordinateur démarré normalement (j'ai suivi des tutos YouTube). Exactement comme tu me la dis :/

En gros si j'ai bien compris je dois effacé toutes les données de mon disque dur interne pour pouvoir installé Lion?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h50 ----------

L'opération que tu me dis de faire c'est sur la clé USB ou sur Macintosh HD?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2013)

Non, tu n'as pas fait ce que j'ai écrit.

Pour pouvoir réinstaller Lion, tu dois effacer le disque depuis l'Utilitaire de disque de la clé USB.

Evidemment, ça veut dire que avant, tu as sauvegardé toutes tes données...
(un clone par exemple, ou une copie de ton dossier utilisateur + tes applications, etc...)

Tu ne peux pas installer Lion, alors que tu es sous Mountain Lion, c'est à dire "downgrader", sans effacer complètement le disque dur.

Suite à l'édit :

Tu n'as aucune opération à faire SUR la clé USB : tu l'utilises pour installer Lion.
Comme expliqué, tu dois démarrer dessus et utiliser SON Utilitaire de disque pour effacer ton disque dur.


----------



## Moww29 (11 Avril 2013)

Bon je viens de faire ce que tu ma dis. En choisissant le disque le plus a gauche qui commencer par "500" juste au dessus de "Macintosh HD"

J'ai quitter l'utilitaire de disque et lancer l'installation. Ma clé USB étais toujours verrouiller mais pas mon disque dur interne. Normal puisse que je transfert mes donner de la clé USB sur mon disque dur interne. J'ai bien compris? 


J'espère que oui car c'est la première fois que je le fait sur un Mac et je flippe pas mal :$


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2013)

Oui, le disque 500 Go, c'est ça.

Que la clé soit verrouillée n'est pas un problème : ce n'est pas sur elle que tu installes, c'est elle qui installe sur le DD.

Si l'install s'est lancée, c'est bon.


----------



## Moww29 (11 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Oui, le disque 500 Go, c'est ça.
> 
> Que la clé soit verrouillée n'est pas un problème : ce n'est pas sur elle que tu installes, c'est elle qui installe sur le DD.
> 
> Si l'install s'est lancée, c'est bon.



Oui voila donc j'ai finalement bien compris. Merci mec super sympa de ta part en plus tu répond toujours à mes problèmes donc sa fait plaisir. 


L'ordinateur viens de redémarrer sa me fait le grand X avec marquer installation de Mac OS X


Donc la en gros j'ai fait une Clean Install non? Ou pas du tout?


----------



## edd72 (11 Avril 2013)

Oui.
.


----------



## Moww29 (11 Avril 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Oui.
> .



Merci beaucoup


----------



## redonenet (27 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai bien lu votre discussion, et moi, j'ai le même problème, mais moi, c'est que le disque dur du macbook air qui est verrouiller, alors je peux pas formater pour réinstaller os 10.8 , à partir d'une clé usb LION 10.8, aidez moi merci


----------



## speencerpro (10 Mai 2014)

bonjour a tous

je suis speencer depuis Kinshasa,

je connus un probleme avec mon mac book pro et apres le probleme en question est que j arrive plus a installer Osx 10.8.3 sur mon mac book pro je fait linstallation depuis un clet USB et mon disque dur refuse de toutes les moyens la formatage en realite je changer beaucoup de disque dur mais sa refuse toujours  je ne c plus quoi faire aider moi please


----------

